# Tunnel could boost high-speed rail cost [ California ]



## X (Aug 11, 2014)

Linky.... http://calwatchdog.com/2014/08/09/tunnel-could-boost-high-speed-rail-cost/


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 11, 2014)

A tunnel might increase cost? This is news? Next we will find that adding blue paint to yellow paint is expected to produce green paint.


----------



## leemell (Aug 11, 2014)

This is another proposal by a politician that CAHSRA will study. I predict that just like the direct route over the Tehachapi mountains (also requires a lot of tunneling) , it will be turned down as too expensive.


----------



## jis (Aug 11, 2014)

We are all just becoming excellent students of the obvious. Wait till someone tries to patent the idea that "Tunnels cost more money" :lol:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 11, 2014)

There was a time that they said tunnels into Manhattan would cost too much and would never work regardless. How many years have those been paying dividends? They may only be middle aged today. Maybe the sea will swallow up New York before they fail entirely. That's not to say every tunnel project makes sense or is worth funding, but if they can be built to last a hundred years or more then they might be worth the enormous short term cost when all aspects are considered. No need to balk at the costs before the benefits are fully vetted.


----------



## leemell (Aug 11, 2014)

Unlike the NY tunnels, other than decreasing the transit time a little and requiring less disruption to some structures during construction along the surface route, there are no apparent advantages to the tunnel. There is one singular disadvantage --- cost. Both to build and I believe to maintain.


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 11, 2014)

Should the CHSRA Bypass Santa Clarita With a Tunnel?


----------



## jis (Aug 11, 2014)

Wouldn't a straighter tunnel route provide for a faster run than a route involving an inclined S curve?


----------



## leemell (Aug 12, 2014)

From the project maps and the stated time, it would reduce an about 16 minute segment to about 11 minutes. I would still call this reducing the transit time a little. It would seem to me to be a lot of money for very little gain.


----------



## George Harris (Aug 18, 2014)

This concept is called "Burbank Direct" It is already being studied. I can really say no more. Cost of a freeway tunnel is not that good a basis for cost of a pair of single track railroad tunnels.


----------

